# Beware of dhcpcd-6.11.0

## are

Killed my Wired Connection on the desktop computer and also the Wireless Connection on the laptop -- both against the same router though.

Interestingly I could make it work by using Android tethering via USB (dhcpd-6.11.0 got that one right), the Android phone could connect against this router as well as another Ubuntu Laptop (  :Embarassed:  ).

Masking 6.11.0 and reversing to 6.10.3 solved my problems on both machines.

Cheers

Could it be linked to http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/tktview?name=3f10c9b871? ff so, then a patch seems to be available. Given that it breaks the ability to connect to the internet, it would be nice if that could be applied/pushed.[/url]

----------

## steveL

 *are wrote:*   

> Could it be linked to http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/tktview?name=3f10c9b871? ff so, then a patch seems to be available. Given that it breaks the ability to connect to the internet, it would be nice if that could be applied/pushed.

 

It has been; it's not a patch, Roy (Marples) is the upstream author (UberLord on the forums.)

So the commit referenced will be part of the next release, once tested.

I take it you are running unstable across the board; that's why I don't. ;)

Though dhcpcd is one I would consider running from vcs, because I trust Roy where I simply cannot most Gentoo "developers" (cf: openrc's ever-changing version since Roy left it to Hubbs.)

----------

## are

 *steveL wrote:*   

> So the commit referenced will be part of the next release, once tested.

 

That sounds late, given the fact, that suddenly "there is no internet" -- which means no forum, no documentation, no download of the last stable version.

I was lucky to have the Android phone, still took me almost a week to figure the problem out.

Can an untested patch make the problem worse?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

are,

You will probably still have the distfiles and ebuild for the last release.  If so, emerge can install a specific version for you.

If you run all ~arch, you need to use FEATURES="buildpkg" too, so you can use emerge -K to back out broken things.

----------

## steveL

 *steveL wrote:*   

> So the commit referenced will be part of the next release, once tested.

 

 *are wrote:*   

> That sounds late, given the fact, that suddenly "there is no internet" -- which means no forum, no documentation, no download of the last stable version.
> 
> I was lucky to have the Android phone, still took me almost a week to figure the problem out.

 

I don't know how you can expect "stability" from the unstable branch.

It is not late at all; it's simply that a bug was found, and corrected in a later commit.

Versioning does not go backwards, so by definition you have to wait for a later version for the bugfix, and rollback to a prior version, if you do not want to do anything else (like a user patch.)

 *Quote:*   

> Can an untested patch make the problem worse?

 

a) it's not a patch, it's a commit from the upstream author

b) you're perfectly free to apply it yourself

and c) what do you expect if you are running ~arch across the board?

In such circumstance, it's on you to deal with breakages, it always has been in Gentoo.

That is why some of us recommend not running unstable across the board; this case demonstrates the same: that you cannot expect to be able to reboot without an install-disk as an option, since there are base-system packages which can and will mess up. (People make mistakes.)

That is precisely why Gentoo is testing them in unstable, before unexpected breakage hits the stable tree.

That is not an excuse for not doing basic testing, such as making sure it compiles and runs cleanly at the coder's end, as well as passing unit tests.

When it comes to something as complex as network-device management, however, a programmer simply cannot be expected to test every situation.

As Neddy said, you should be using FEATURES=buildpkg; I do so on stable (with a few keyworded packages.)

Not expecting stability from the unstable tree.

----------

## UberLord

 *steveL wrote:*   

> I take it you are running unstable across the board; that's why I don't. 

 

I don't run unstable across the board either for my Gentoo system.

However, my NetBSD systems all run various -current snapshots, which is the equivalent of 9999 builds everywhere for the base system.

Read into that what you will  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Though dhcpcd is one I would consider running from vcs, because I trust Roy where I simply cannot most Gentoo "developers"

 

Awww thanks!

----------

## UberLord

As others have said, network management is a complex beast.

There have been very few dhcpcd releases where a new bug has not been created. Luckily, these bugs are generally with new features. Sometimes they are long standing issues only made more apparent by recent changes. Very rarely do they badly break anything current or well used.

Then consider that dhcpcd is supported by me on Linux, NetBSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD and (and should work on derivative BSD's), compiles on QNX and is almost working on Solaris with the most feature rich setup system compared to anything else. Then consider the extremely small binary size for what it does (210k on NetBSD amd64 with all features enabled).

Given that I generally make a release about once a month and have done for almost 10 years of dhcpcd thats's about 120 releases (the dhcpcd timeline roughly agrees with me here, 109 releases since dhcpcd-4.0.0, i didn't tag prior releases for lower dhcpcd versions).

 *are wrote:*   

> Given that it breaks the ability to connect to the internet, it would be nice if that could be applied/pushed.

 

No, it breaks your ability to connect to the internet because your DHCP server is sending out DHCP messages less than 300 bytes which violates the BOOTP protocol, of which DHCP is an extension. Yes, this issue has probably affected more people than any other in recent dhcpcd history, but the total number affected is still relatively low. Most people's DHCP servers should be RFC compliant. Mine are in regards to this (i have quite a few) and didn't trigger this bug myself.

Saying that, pushing out an ebuild with a patch would be a good thing, but this is the wrong place to ask for it.

Here is the right place.

----------

## are

Ueber, you are doing a great job, nobody ever doubted that and actually I am one of your greatest fans for OPENRC alone.

And I never would like to criticize anyone for software failures. Also I am not aware where I did express myself in such a way. 

I am running UNSTABLE for good and actually I am surprised how stable it is.

That said, my internet stopped working and it was just difficult to figure out what actually happened. There was at least another thread were a user was lost with that problem. Other people might have been affected still looking for a clue.

Now, all what I indeed have asked for -- considering the inconvenience and given that we are on UNSTABLE in any way -- was to push a fix asap,e specially as the cause was found already. I really do not need that, I have had solved it for myself already. Next time I just will be quiet.

----------

## UberLord

 *are wrote:*   

> Ueber, you are doing a great job, nobody ever doubted that and actually I am one of your greatest fans for OPENRC alone.
> 
> And I never would like to criticize anyone for software failures. Also I am not aware where I did express myself in such a way.

 

No, you didn't, and I surely didn't take it as such.

 *Quote:*   

> Now, all what I indeed have asked for -- considering the inconvenience and given that we are on UNSTABLE in any way -- was to push a fix asap,e specially as the cause was found already. I really do not need that, I have had solved it for myself already. Next time I just will be quiet.

 

No no no, don't be quiet! You just asked the right question in the wrong place.

This is a forum for discussion and from experience not many Gentoo devs actually lurk here or pay attention, so to get the ebuild patched (which is what you asked for) simply ask on a bug tracker or if applicable a relevant mailing list. I even linked you the bug in question about this exact issue so you could request a patch.

----------

## charles17

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> This is a forum for discussion and from experience not many Gentoo devs actually lurk here or pay attention, so to get the ebuild patched (which is what you asked for) simply ask on a bug tracker or if applicable a relevant mailing list. I even linked you the bug in question about this exact issue so you could request a patch.

 

Let me add a short link for are regarding how to apply that patch by himself using /etc/portage/patches/net-misc/dhcpcd-6.11.0/somefilename.patch

----------

## are

Thank you Charles, I appreciate the attempt.

Let me still offer you a polemic different perspective:

1) After an World-Update suddenly there is no internet (which happens not really often, to be fair)

2) The problem is a bit difficult to understand (and also difficult to research without internet)

3) Finally, when having identified the culprit, masking and reversing to the previous version does the trick

Really, I do not see where this How-to-apply-Patches document would have helped? I certainly won't remember that stuff after a day. I never needed it before. I could not have read it without internet either.

And finally masking/reversing solved the problem.

I do not need a patch. I have worked around. The only reason why I recommended to push a patch fast is the concern, that other users might struggle. No you can explain a 1000 users how to apply a patch by themselves -- or you simply just provide ONE patched version, especially when you are in UNSTABLE in anyway. What should go wrong? Breaking the broken version? Can't you guys imagine, that a lot of users out there simply will sync/update world after such an incident, hoping that the flaw might have been found and fixed already?

Please let this topic rest now, Admin please just delete this thread.

----------

## krinn

 *are wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Let me still offer you a polemic different perspective:
> 
> 1) After an World-Update suddenly there is no internet (which happens not really often, to be fair)
> ...

 

No only unstable users lost internet, and the polemic end there.

----------

## UberLord

BTW, there are other issues with 6.11.0 that are currently causing other people similar issues with connectivity.

I don't advise PPP users to use dhcpcd-6.11.0 unless explicitly disabling IPv4 on their PPP interface in dhcpcd.conf.

This has just been resovled in the dhcpcd trunk and just leaves one more issue to resolve before a new release.

I'll also note that IPv6 connectvity with dhcpcd-6.11.0 so far works fine.

----------

## steveL

 *krinn wrote:*   

> No only unstable users lost internet, and the polemic end there.

 

Lol.

You always make me crack up (laughing), krinn. Thanks. :-)

----------

## lasuit

Uberlord, I see that dhcpcd-6.11.1 is now out and it fixed my problem with DHCPv4, although DHCPv6 worked, some websites didn't load well with that connection.  Back to normal operation now. Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

Well, IPv6 is the new shiny which sites should really be using in this day and age!

BTW, you're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

